# Luen Hop 6 color pad printing machine



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!
Have this 6 color pad printing machine for sale. Machine is in working order. Closed ink cup with ceramic rings. Conveyor type rotary table allows printing with 6 colors in one cycle. Price 2000 EUR
https://postimg.org/image/mos30uy1t/


----------

